# Details Should be clarify before hire Roof technician...



## MaryJeniffer (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Following Details you have collect from the roofing technician before hire them for your residential and commericial requirement....


Are you licensed?

Do you have workman’s comp insurance?

Do you carry general liability insurance?

Will you remove my old roof?

Are you going to install drip edge or edge metal when you install the new roof?

Will you use ladder stabilizers or standoffs to protect my gutters when you install my roof?

Do you bring a container for refuse material? or is there any additional charges?

Roofs Suggested by you it can tolerate natural calamities.?

Where will you place the container for the refuse?


Once you got the enough information you can hire them for a job....


Cheers
Mary Jeniffer
Roof Painter in Adelaide


----------

